

What is Qualia? (Explanation to Why Magenta Isn't a Color) - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.biotele.com/qualia.htm

======
tokenadult
As the astute comment in the other thread pointed out, this author doesn't
even seem to know what the word "qualia" means. Certainly, the author doesn't
even seem to know that the word "qualia" is plural.

<http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/qualia/>

There are so many better articles on color perception on the Web, whether
dealing with physics and physiology

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colour_vision>

or with the philosophy of qualia.

<http://philosophy.uwaterloo.ca/MindDict/colorperception.html>

Let's see more quality links submitted to HN.

